# После перезагрузки пропали сетевые карты

## Mihail Z.

По ifconfig видно только lo, в списке устройств по lpci сетевые карты видны. Пытался подключить модуль /lib/.../net/8139too.ko, т.е. необходимый драйвер для сетевухи (у меня их две и они одной модели). modprobe с параметром на данный файл ругается, говорит, что файл не найден.

Может кто знает, как быть в данной ситуации (перед случившимся никаких изменений в программном и аппаратном обеспечении не производились, только перезагрузка (reboot))?

----------

## cha-chaynik

Что скажет:

```

/etc/init.d/./net.eth0 start

```

Что скажет:

```

/etc/init.d/./net.eth1 start

```

Если не поможет, что скажет:

```

lsmod

```

 *Mihail Z. wrote:*   

> Может кто знает, как быть в данной ситуации (перед случившимся никаких изменений в программном и аппаратном обеспечении не производились, только перезагрузка (reboot))?

 

А ядро Вы не пересобирали?

----------

## Mihail Z.

Запуск net.eth0 и net.eth1 заканчиваются неудачей:

Bringing eth0 up (x.x.x.x)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

...

и так далее

То же и для net.eth1

lsmod показывает пустую таблицу (только заголовок), без модулей.

Ядро не пересобирали.

----------

## rusxakep

Пересобери ядро. Удостоверься что там включена поддержка модулей.

----------

## Mihail Z.

Наконец-то подключил нужный модуль. Но после перезагрузки он все равно не подключается автоматически, приходится вручную modprobe...

----------

## rusxakep

/etc/modules.d/autoload-2.6 или что-то похожее. туда добавь или в ядре включи опцию autoload modules

----------

## cha-chaynik

Смею предположить, что Вы поднимаете два сетевых интерфейса на шлюзе или сервере.

Если это так, то очень рекомендую собирать монолитное ядро без модулей - компилировать все в ядре.

----------

## rusxakep

Дело даже не в сервере.

В модулях нужно держать только то, что редко используется в работе. Ну или не может работать не в модульном режиме.

Это относится и к рабочей станции и к серверу.

----------

## Mihail Z.

Всем спасибо! Проблема решена. Даанный модуль, конечно, лучше компилировать с ядром...

----------

